# اقوى برنامج للحفاظ على العيون من أشعة الكمبيوتر الضارة



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

اقوى برنامج للحفاظ على العيون من أشعة الكمبيوتر الضارة










>>:: اســــ البرنامج ــــم ::<<


EyeDefender


>>:: تعــ البرنامج ـريف ::<<


برنامج يساعد على الحفاظ على العيون من أشعة شاشة الكمبيوتر خاصة للأشخاص اللذين 

يستعملونه بكثرة .


>>:: صــ البرنامج ـور ::<<






>>:: اصــــ البرنامج ــدار ::<<

1.08

>>:: حــــ البرنامج ــجم ::<<


1Mb


>>:: تــ البرنامج ـوافق ::<<









>>:: تحميــ البرنامج ــل ::<<






http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/2/...enderSetup.rar

​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا غالية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

العفو اخي


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 مارس 2010)

*اختي الغالية اني بل
لينك تنزيل البرنامج بيدخل لموقع تاني مش للبرنامج
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## mr.hima (9 مارس 2010)

الرابط مش شغال ... بس يريت اعرف هو بيعمل اية بالضبط 
مرسي


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا للبرنامج الرب معاكم*


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*الأسف الرابط مش شغال 

لكن ياتري ازاي بيشتغل 

شكرا ليك*


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

رح اجرب الرابط واخبر اني ولا يهمكم


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمه المسيح انا دورت علي البرنامج و جبته من موقعه و هرفعهلكم علي اكثر من سيرفر 

http://www.vishare.net/Test/EyeDefender.html
*


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*تم الرفع علي اكثر من سيرفر 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3612128...servant___for_arabchurch_EyeDefenderSetup.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BMVK04AI

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b08...s_servant_for_arabchurch_EyeDefenderSetup.rar

http://uploaded.to/file/fd5jzg

http://netload.in/dateiqO1VD2cnDr.htm

http://www.easy-share.com/190950278...servant___for_arabchurch_EyeDefenderSetup.rar*


----------

